# Maggie and the parrot flock



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has decided, at least for now, that the parrots are not worthy of association with her regal self, so she doesn't acknowledge their existence. They keep their distance from her, too, but they like to stare at her and discuss her amongst themselves.  I've been letting her out when they're out, but under strict supervision. She has to be supervised when out anyway, because she likes to walk around on the floor, so I follow her around and try to convince her to stay up on things instead. We're still working on that. I did find it amusing that tonight she showed a lot of interest in my tiel's play stand, which is way too small for her, but she hopped up on the budgies' cage and examined it and pecked at one of the toys. I might have to find one her size. She doesn't really play with her toys other than staring at them, but she likes to have me play with them while she watches, and she does not approve of me moving them. I hung one in her cage last night and then decided to move it and she objected.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I have found that the rescues I have had here actually enjoy being in the vicinity of my Parrots. I had one girl, Betsy Red, who was convalescing from a broken leg for about a month, and whenever I would return home I would find her hanging out in the dining room with my Parrots. I tried keeping her from doing that, but she would always find a way. 

I think, in the absence of Pigeon flockmates, she just sought out proximity to the other birds.

I have found this with other rescues as well.

Now, the thing is....my Parrots are usually less than thrilled with this ~ particularly when a Pigeon is ground-foraging. Makes sense, if you think about it. A Parrot naturally would not like to have something moving around on the ground below where they are perched.

My buddy who I recently released, Edgar...made full-out raids on my Conure's food bowl daily...even when I tried to make this not happen (don't worry, always washed the bowl, the perch, and changed the food). Seems the more I dissuaded him, the craftier he got about it......

They are funny, the interactions......thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ollie (the Pigeon) and Joule (the Caique) have a mutual respect going on. Unless, of course Ollie decides that Joule's had enough attention (particularly when there are guests) and she flies to my shoulder. The sound of BIG wings tends to freak Joule out a little bit (incoming ~ duck and roll!).


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Caiques have a lotta cojones, usually....it takes quite a bit to make 'em back down.

These stories are fun and very cute...and it's always interesting and often entertaining to see such interactions.

BUT.... one thing to just keep in mind is that I have also heard several stories of people's Parrots aggressing a Pigeon or Dove...with bad results.

Just a small caveat to always keep in mind...Columbids are softbilled....Psitticines are most certainly _not_.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you Jaye - I'm well versed, I promise. 

Neither of them are ever out (either separately or at the same time) without very close supervision, _especially _because Joule has a lotta cojones! Fear of big wings is pure instinct.


----------

